# ideas from the ladies ( being a sexy man)



## goyaboard1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi all.
talking to my wife about sex and having a giggle, she said that woman are lucky because they have many ways of letting their man know, in no uncertain terms , that they are up for a bit of action. They can be flirty, they can talk "dirty", they can say " hey big boy don't make any plans tonight cos I have got plans for you, etc.
To all of this I said that we guys can do that as well, doesn't always work though. She then said , yeah but you can't slip into to some sexy lingerie or flash a bit of thigh , boob etc.
This got me thinking, from a ladies point of view, what options does a man have for dressing up and sending out the "come and get it " message. What is the lingerie alternative for men?.

A lot of posts on here put the emphasis on the lady to spice things up but what option does the man have. If your guy was to dress up what would you like to see?
I want to give this a go but don't want to look like an idiot and turn her off or get laughed out of the room.
what do you ladies out there think?

cheers


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

If my husband dressed up for me I'd die laughing bc he'd turn it into a comedic moment

He knows I don't like hints and subtlety when it comes to sex. if he wants me (which I normally assume is all the time anyway) he has to come tell me. But it's important to remember we have a lot of affection and meeting of emotional needs going on too so that makes lack of subtlety and lack of scene setting perfectly acceptable.

My favorite method is when he gets naked in front of me and he's already hard...I love that sh*t. Another is when I get out of the shower he has the music on and candles lit and just happens to be lying on the bed naked. Music and candles are about as subtle as it gets for signals in our house.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

goyaboard1 said:


> Hi all.
> talking to my wife about sex and having a giggle, she said that woman are lucky because they have many ways of letting their man know, in no uncertain terms , that they are up for a bit of action. They can be flirty, they can talk "dirty", they can say " hey big boy don't make any plans tonight cos I have got plans for you, etc.
> To all of this I said that we guys can do that as well, doesn't always work though. She then said , yeah but you can't slip into to some sexy lingerie or flash a bit of thigh , boob etc.
> This got me thinking, from a ladies point of view, what options does a man have for dressing up and sending out the "come and get it " message. What is the lingerie alternative for men?.
> ...


I let my W know I'm up for a bit of action by shaving....


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

There's a magic distance for closing in on personal space...
Points of contact make a difference when it comes to a guy, whereas a woman can rely on visual displays. Somehow if you can maneuver a woman so that you take up 100% of her attention, but not in a demanding way, she suddenly gets the idea that the field is wide open...where your eyes go and where your hands are and in what position also provide some subconscious information...

Ideally, you want to maintain your physical confidence while adding a small element of submission. In other words, but not very sexy, it's the look of an independent minded toddler who is hoping for a cookie or a lap to sit on. Just go and observe a toddler, they are expert at this...and since you were once a toddler yourself, you have latent talent you might not be aware of.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My personal preferences only: Oh, please, please, don't play dress up in the host of available but weirdly unsexy "sexy" outfits for men. No thongs, no slings, nothing lace or crocheted or mesh, no "outfits" unless they fit into whatever role-play thing the two of you are into. 

I'm partial to a low-slung pair of well-worn jeans and bare feet, no shirt. Or a well-cut suit or tuxedo, confidently worn. But otherwise, there's no need for costuming. Clean, well groomed, nice smelling, reasonably well-built man is plenty.


----------



## goyaboard1 (Aug 7, 2012)

I guess that ladies don't go as much on the visual as men do.
I certainly love the visual. My wifes body is a masterpiece that is even further enhanced with a tastefull frame ( underwear/lingerie) It just drives me wild.
I want to repay the compliment by doing something similar but maybe it is not needed after all. Thought it might be fun for her and a turn on but can do without the comedy sketch.
Think I will carry on being my barbarian but gentlemanly self and make my intentions quite clear.
doing the ironing or cooking whilst wearing a loin cloth is not my thing but if thats what she like then you bet I will be doing it


----------



## goyaboard1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Rowan said:


> My personal preferences only: Oh, please, please, don't play dress up in the host of available but weirdly unsexy "sexy" outfits for men. No thongs, no slings, nothing lace or crocheted or mesh, no "outfits" unless they fit into whatever role-play thing the two of you are into.
> 
> I'm partial to a low-slung pair of well-worn jeans and bare feet. Or a well-cut suit or tuxedo, confidently worn. But otherwise, there's no need for costuming. Clean, well groomed, nice smelling, reasonably well-built man is plenty.


I absolutely don't mean that tacky stuff , leave that to the porn stars of this world.
I am lucky that I have an athletic body( for an older guy) and I did notice that when we out at a wedding reception a few weeks ago I had a well fitted suit on( narrow waist, broad shoulders) my wife was very attentive and a little possesive in a nice way. Don't wear a suit very often.
trouble is she had a little too much to drink and crashed out when we got home


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

goyaboard1 said:


> I absolutely don't mean that tacky stuff , leave that to the porn stars of this world.
> *I am lucky that I have an athletic body( for an older guy) and I did notice that when we out at a wedding reception a few weeks ago I had a well fitted suit on( narrow waist, broad shoulders) my wife was very attentive and a little possesive in a nice way.* Don't wear a suit very often.
> trouble is she had a little too much to drink and crashed out when we got home


Well since you are lucky enough to have this kind of build, something as simple as a white wife-beater and some well fitting, worn jeans could do the trick. Add in some candles (LOVE sex by candlelight!!) and she would probably be at your feet.

OH! And walking around the house in those jeans and no shirt, or, an unbuttoned shirt....MEOW!


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

For me, when a man takes a little bit of time to wear a well-fitting button-up, maybe with a couple buttons undone...mmmm!

If I'm in that sort of mood, it can make the mind begin to wander to what OTHER ways he may have "dressed up" in...


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

I can tell you what NOT to wear. Tighty whities. Especially if they are ill fitting. LOL I mean, feel free to wear them under your clothes but to prance into the bedroom with just those, um, uhhh.... no. 

I personally like the just-got-out-of-shower-wet-look with a towel wrapped around the hips. Not waist, but hips. 

I've watched too many soap operas in my day. *sigh*


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

IrishGirlVA said:


> I* can tell you what NOT to wear. Tighty whities. Especially if they are ill fitting. LOL * I mean, feel free to wear them under your clothes but to prance into the bedroom with just those, um, uhhh.... no.
> 
> I personally like the just-got-out-of-shower-wet-look with a towel wrapped around the hips. Not waist, but hips.
> 
> I've watched too many soap operas in my day. *sigh*


OMG THIS!!!! They are as sexy to women as granny panties are to men!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I like when he wears nothing but a smile.

We'd be in hysterics if he wore any of those outfits that are meant as sexy for men. I'll put it out there - he doesn't have a Batman costume. He has done the Batman voice before though ...unexpectedly in the moment. We couldn't stop laughing. 

He's at his sexiest wearing those good fitting jeans, shirt and blazer. It's what he wears to work. When that glint is in his eye too... Oh boy. And something about when those shirt sleeves are rolled up. We both love flirtation and tease. He's got that down. The whole unexpected kiss and then walking away, knowing he's captured my attention, and the tease is on... Love it. Sometimes he's straight up blunt too lol. Which I also dig. And then there's the unexpected Batman voice thrown in for kicks and giggles. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmmmmmm...... I think he SHOULD dress up, and I tease him about it.... cuz I dress up for him!  He has a Superman cape (Well, a super W cape) which I think might be HOT if he wore it nakey! But he doesn't..... and he says he will wear anything, but he doesn't.... a fig leaf might be hot.... the whole hard hat/construction stuff might be hot... 

In the long run, he is sexy, sexy, sexy.... when he is naked or every day... he dances around, he says sweet, sexy things to me... so I guess sexy to me is more about what he DOES, not really what he wears.... 

...and nakey REALLY REALLY works!


----------



## goyaboard1 (Aug 7, 2012)

some great replies here, intersting to see how you ladies think.
It seems that my wife may be right, ladies do have more tricks up there sleeve so to speak. 
with men I think its more about how we act and what we do , and not so much visual.

I might try the jeans, bare feet and loose shirt thing though.
if she raises her eyes from her laptop then I will know that love is in the air.

the whole point of all of this is that


----------



## goyaboard1 (Aug 7, 2012)

goyaboard1 said:


> some great replies here, intersting to see how you ladies think.
> It seems that my wife may be right, ladies do have more tricks up there sleeve so to speak.
> with men I think its more about how we act and what we do , and not so much visual.
> 
> ...


I want the art of seduction to be as exciting for her as it is for me.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

Im gonna give it a shot. Ill say, "Hey big girl don't make plans for tonight" and Ill let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

roostr said:


> Im gonna give it a shot. Ill say, "Hey big girl don't make plans for tonight" and Ill let you guys know how it goes.


substitute "foxy" for "big"...
you might mean "grown up girl who can make her own choices..." but she will hear "big"...
the subconscious doesn't do much distinction when it comes to semantics interpretation...unless she is and is happy and proud to be a big lady...with big assets...don't use the word big when addressing your lady. Big is just too negative a word in our present day lexicon.


----------



## kitty2013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> substitute "foxy" for "big"...
> you might mean "grown up girl who can make her own choices..." but she will hear "big"...
> the subconscious doesn't do much distinction when it comes to semantics interpretation...unless she is and is happy and proud to be a big lady...with big assets...don't use the word big when addressing your lady. Big is just too negative a word in our present day lexicon.


I like "hey baby girl" more than "hey big girl!"


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> substitute "foxy" for "big"...
> you might mean "grown up girl who can make her own choices..." but she will hear "big"...
> the subconscious doesn't do much distinction when it comes to semantics interpretation...unless she is and is happy and proud to be a big lady...with big assets...don't use the word big when addressing your lady. Big is just too negative a word in our present day lexicon.


:iagree:

Yep, a majority of women will hear "big" and think "fat". If you don't want to convey to your woman that you think she's fat, then come up with some other phrasing.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

Love it when my guy wears nothing but jeans


----------

